# Hi there



## Villosa (Jun 12, 2007)

Name's Michael...um...not much for words hahahaha, but been raising insects in Taiwan since I was 5, so that's like 1...2...3....um 17 years ago. Moved here in the US when I was 6 and been here ever since in the West Coast. My passion are ants, ambush bugs, predatory beetles, and scarabs...oh yeah and mantids!!

Well, nice to meet everyone here.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome, Michael! Looks like we aren't too far away from each other. I'm in Davis, but I graduating in a few days so who knows where I'll end up.


----------



## wuwu (Jun 12, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## Villosa (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for the welcomes!

OGIGA, I'll be heading up to davis in fall '08 to go after my entomology degree. I take yearly trips up there to study harvester ants. Congrats on graduating soon.


----------



## Ian (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 12, 2007)

> Thanks for the welcomes!OGIGA, I'll be heading up to davis in fall '08 to go after my entomology degree. I take yearly trips up there to study harvester ants. Congrats on graduating soon.


Thanks! If I end up staying in around in Davis, maybe we can keep pets/insects together. :wink:


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## spawn (Jun 22, 2007)

Are there any noteworthy species of bugs in Taiwan?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

